# Litter Evaluation By Nancy Talbott



## HiTideGoldens

I think someone posted this video yesterday....or am I completely hallucinating?


----------



## sterregold

It is Karen Webb's litter (StarCrowned) by Am/Can. Ch. Goldtreve Sydney Traveller out of her girl U-CH Star Crowned London Calling WC CD RE CCA.

Nancy Talbott is a very knowledgable judge. She did BOB at the GRCC National last year.


----------



## Kmullen

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I think someone posted this video yesterday....or am I completely hallucinating?


Ha! You are not!! How did I miss that! I am on all the time and must have missed that thread  I thought I actually found something good...then someone beat me! I just saw it on facebook about an hour ago. 

Thanks for ruining my happy moment Michelle!! : J/K


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I think it's a great video, I just couldn't remember if I saw it or not....it's been a long week! Sorry to ruin your moment! :


----------



## Tahnee GR

sterregold said:


> It is Karen Webb's litter (StarCrowned) by Am/Can. Ch. Goldtreve Sydney Traveller out of her girl U-CH Star Crowned London Calling WC CD RE CCA.
> 
> Nancy Talbott is a very knowledgable judge. She did BOB at the GRCC National last year.


Oh, that boy's on my short list  This might be the second time Karen used him-if so, she must like what she got!


----------



## K9-Design

Oh I met that dog at the National! Judy Kadahl was handling him. In fact Ms. Talbot aka Fisher's magic judge, had us in 4th in open at the Canadian national behind him, then swapped us for her final placement. 
Will watch the video when I have some extra time!


----------



## sterregold

K9-Design said:


> Oh I met that dog at the National! Judy Kadahl was handling him. In fact Ms. Talbot aka Fisher's magic judge, had us in 4th in open at the Canadian national behind him, then swapped us for her final placement.
> Will watch the video when I have some extra time!


Yes that is him--and he was WD at the regional the next day.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I saw a litter be evaluated over the weekend. I definitely learned A TON and have added so many words to my vocabulary. Now let's just see if I can remember any of them!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh, that boy's on my short list  This might be the second time Karen used him-if so, she must like what she got!


I like him a lot too, Linda!


----------



## Shalva

Yeah sorry I posted it the other day.... didn't mean to burst your bubble


----------



## vleffingwell

I would love to see these dogs now to compare how they have grown from the video!


----------



## Altairss

while I was active showing my shelties I was lucky enough to see this being done in person by judge breeders for others. I really enjoyed it but have questions.
I saw her measuring the ear to the nose, but could not tell where she was marking the length to. What was she looking at for length, wherewas she measuring to to see if the length was correct for the head?

Also on the one female she said she was knuckling over? I could tell she had a large joint that was heavy, in shelties it was often a sign of rapid growth that signaled a big sheltie. Is it the same in goldens or is a conformation problem? Can it be corrected with slowing the growth down or?

Thanks in advance I love to learn. while I was handling my shelties I often had the chance to show goldens but although now we own three, one a gift to my daughter so she could do 4-H one a rescue and a new one. I did not have the chance to do much confirmation learning of their growth stages and fine it fascinating.


----------



## CStrong73

I loved watching this. I haven't been to a show ever (although I love watching the Westminster and other dog shows on Animal Planet), and really don't know exactly what judges look for. While I have no intention of ever showing Rocket, I would be SOO curious to have a professional do an evaluation of him, just to see how he stacks up against the breed standard.


----------



## Selli-Belle

She was measuring the ear to the eyes, i.e., the top of the ear should just cover the inside of the eye on that side.


----------



## Selli-Belle

Can't watch it right now, the puppy noise is getting Duffy upset.


----------



## Altairss

So it is more of a width measuring? I will go review that again. In watching I could not quite figure it out as it looked just a bit different each time she did it.
Thanks!


----------



## KathyG

CStrong73 said:


> I loved watching this. I haven't been to a show ever (although I love watching the Westminster and other dog shows on Animal Planet), and really don't know exactly what judges look for. While I have no intention of ever showing Rocket, I would be SOO curious to have a professional do an evaluation of him, just to see how he stacks up against the breed standard.


Tina, the GRCA CCA program will give you just that kind of evaluation.

Kathy


----------

